# Vomit smell?



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Have a client that called me out the other day about a "smell". When I get there I could not tell anything was wrong. She and her guest described it as a sweet vomit like smell. She is smart enough to have made sure all the traps were full before she called me. I asked she thought it was a mouse or bird in the duct work or in the walls somewhere and she said it was not that smell. I checked the vents, cleanouts, and traps and all seem to be ok. We ran the heater and nothing. She is on a well so I ran the water in a couple of places to see if it might not be in the water but again nothing. 

It has been a few weeks now and we are corresponding on putting a softener in for her and I asked about the mystery smell. She said it came back a few days later for a day then went away and has not come back. 

Any ideas? 

I could try a peppermint test but it is not a ****ty smell or an earthy one like the septic tank according to her. She also had had the tank pumped the month prior to the smell.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Have a client that called me out the other day about a "smell". When I get there I could not tell anything was wrong. She and her guest described it as a sweet vomit like smell. She is smart enough to have made sure all the traps were full before she called me. I asked she thought it was a mouse or bird in the duct work or in the walls somewhere and she said it was not that smell. I checked the vents, cleanouts, and traps and all seem to be ok. We ran the heater and nothing. She is on a well so I ran the water in a couple of places to see if it might not be in the water but again nothing.
> 
> It has been a few weeks now and we are corresponding on putting a softener in for her and I asked about the mystery smell. She said it came back a few days later for a day then went away and has not come back.
> 
> ...


What makes you think it has anything to do with the plumbing??


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Smoke it


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> What makes you think it has anything to do with the plumbing??


I don't but they called me and not the maid! I thought maybe one of you might have run across this and said "oh yea, it is love2surf's upper lip"


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Smoke it


Smoke or peppermint might be in order....if it is not love2surf smelling the place up.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Feel better now?


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL I do


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you ask her if she remembered to brush her teeth, you could be onto something wit the upper lip thing lol.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

The "sweet vomit like smell" reminds me of double bowl kitchen sinks with a disposal on one side. Not the disposal itself, but the drains, especially at a sanitary tee behind the wall or a bend afterwards.
I could be wrong, just going on smell-memory where the drains get partially obstructed by build up from using the disposal as a garbage can and celery strings, carrots, rice and just a sprinkle of bacon grease sit and rot. Not enough to cause a back up but enough to make the trap to the disposal siphon when the other bowl is used or vice versa.
That is, of course, if they have a double bowl. Maybe the same for a single bowl sink, too.
Putting stoppers in the sink(s) and filling them up all the way then pulling the stopper(s) could give it a good test. If it's a double bowl, pull both stoppers at the same time and after about 5 seconds hit the disposal switch and see if water and debris comes up in the other bowl. If it's a single bowl, you may see the same effect in the disposal before it clears.
If there is no disposal, the build up theory still could apply to the sink. Just going by the smell and some of my experiences.
This is something she can do herself to save you a trip.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I might ask her about her upper lip.....right after I get paid for the softener. 

The smell was limited to the "guest Quarters" that is still part of the main house but seperated by a wall. You have to go outside then back in to the rooms. 3 rooms, 2 bed rooms and the bathroom. I was only there for about an hour. I think while we are there for the softener I may peppermint the plumbing in that section. 

I am finding out the "guest" were both EU and both pregenant. Not saying they don't know how to smell but it may be something. 

I am really leaning to a mouse or bird in the wall or attic. We have had some hellish North winds and they may just be smelling the oil patch from the Permian Basin.


----------

